# Help! New Jersey Golden price quote



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and I hope what I and others share with you will help make your search for a Golden an enjoyable and successful one.

Below is a link to an excellent thread on getting a puppy.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22440

To answer a couple of your specific questions. It seems the going price range for "well-bred" Goldens in the New Jersey area is from $1000 up to $2000. 
As for the OFA question I will say this. OFA is only one place a person can certify their dogs health clearances and they are the most widely used in the US. I would inquire if the parents have the big 4 clearances and with whom. 
Unfortunately having OFA clearances does not guarantee a healthy pup/dog. It will increase your chances that your dog will be healthy but that is all. We can only hope that the longer we do these health clearances we will learn enough that it can be guaranteed but we are far from that point now.


----------



## gandalfluvgolden (Jan 10, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Welcome to the forum and I hope what I and others share with you will help make your search for a Golden an enjoyable and successful one.
> 
> Below is a link to an excellent thread on getting a puppy.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22440
> ...


Thanks for sharing information with me. I was told $1500 for a puppy is normal. But would this be too much? What can a $600 puppy be lack of than a $2000 puppy?


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, as for $600 vs $2000, that's really going to be the economics of the area. Since Jersey is pretty pricey, a reputable breeder would almost have to charge at least $1000 because otherwise a buyer who had done their research would be leary as to why the price was so low. I did a lot of research and found a breeder I was very happy with who had all the clearances on her female and the sire was/is a champion show dog who also had all his. I was planning to buy from her when I realized I'd forgotten to ask the price. When she said "$1000" I was very pleasantly surprised. 

I went to Goldrush (before I'd even heard of them) and was shocked to find that they wanted $2,000 for a female puppy. I did not like the conditions they were kept in nor the fact that they had almost an entire litter of 16 week old pups that were still waiting to be sold. A good breeder will have a waiting list and the pups will most likely all be spoken for before they are even born!! I was very lucky that my breeder's female had 10 pups and that 6 were female, because they were already born when we found her and we were 5th on the list for a female. I still wonder about that little girl we didn't pick... 

Gryffin's Mom got Griff from the same breeder so he and my Sunny are cousins! You can pm either of us for the info if you'd like. I don't know her current litter situation right now, but no harm in calling!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Sunnydelight as quoted;
I went to Goldrush (before I'd even heard of them) and was shocked to find that they wanted $2,000 for a female puppy. I did not like the conditions they were kept in nor the fact that they had almost an entire litter of 16 week old pups that were still waiting to be sold. A good breeder will have a waiting list and the pups will most likely all be spoken for before they are even born!! ... 



No offence intended, but I am curious as to what you mean by "I didn't like the conditions they were kept in? was it the puppy playpens? I use them myself and find them to be the most sanitary and safest way to raise my litter.
In defense of the 16 week olds litter
One could go in various directions with this one, but I will add a few that come to mind.
1. this litter may have been exceptional and waiting to be evaluated. (its not unheard of for a breeder to keep several pups in a litter until they mature a bit.
2.Perhaps this litter came in from another breeder/handler. Ann has many breeder/handler friends from all over the country.

I also would like to add that I find it unusal that you weren't told before you arrived what the price of her puppies were. From my understanding thats one of the first things discussed because of the benefits to both parties.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

1000 to 2000 for a pupper? I need to move to New Jersey I guess.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> 1000 to 2000 for a pupper? I need to move to New Jersey I guess.


hahahh..everything here is expensive. You should see the price of some other breeds. Simply insane.


----------



## gandalfluvgolden (Jan 10, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> 1000 to 2000 for a pupper? I need to move to New Jersey I guess.


Why? are you a breeder too?:wavey:


----------



## gandalfluvgolden (Jan 10, 2008)

historicprim said:


> hahahh..everything here is expensive. You should see the price of some other breeds. Simply insane.


More than $2000 in NJ? Unbelievable!!!!:doh:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Gryffin's Mom got Griff from the same breeder so he and my Sunny are cousins! You can pm either of us for the info if you'd like. I don't know her current litter situation right now, but no harm in calling!


She may have a litter due in February if the breeding in late December took. I haven't heard from her since Christmas.

As far as the price - Monmouth County Goldens were $1,800-$2,000.00 last year - they are probably higher now. South Jersey Goldens were less expensive and from what I saw had comparable dogs.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I called a breeder up in Northern NJ and he wanted $3500 for the dog. Its was an English Litter. I also know of someone in the ocean count area that charges $2000 for her english litter and sometimes more if the puppy is a little older.

Kim
NJ


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Price reflects what the market will bear. If no one will buy at a set price, the producer will have to lower prices (and if his costs don't permit him to do this and stay in business, he may go out of business)


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

historicprim said:


> Sunnydelight as quoted;
> I went to Goldrush (before I'd even heard of them) and was shocked to find that they wanted $2,000 for a female puppy. I did not like the conditions they were kept in nor the fact that they had almost an entire litter of 16 week old pups that were still waiting to be sold. A good breeder will have a waiting list and the pups will most likely all be spoken for before they are even born!! ...
> 
> 
> ...


Did I say in my post that I didn't know the price before going? (gosh, that sounds rude when I re-read it, but I don't mean it that way.) I really just can't remember if I knew before or not. I think I did, but since they were the first place we went, I didn't know how the prices compared and we wanted to go look anyway. 

I didn't like the playpens. Two were in the garage, each with a full litter in them. I guess the wire floors make it cleaner, but it just looks uncomfortable to me and reminded me of a petshop. And there was absolutely nothing in the playpens with the puppies to play with or sleep on. There were also about 4 or 5 moms there in the garage all in crates. That may be OK too. Nothing wrong with crating a dog, but it just wasn't what I was looking for. And the fact that they were in the garage in the summer bothered me. I'm not that familiar with larger breeding operations. Maybe crates and puppy playpens are the norm?

I didn't get to talk to Ann because she was doing a breeding right on the other side of a fence, a pretty see-through fence at that!:uhoh: The entire 8 week old litter was standing up on their fence trying to watch!

I ended up with a hobby breeder whose dogs are in her house. One litter at a time. The pups had an outdoor x-pen area shaded by trees. The indoor whelping box was very clean, as was the outdoor area. I couldn't be happier with my beautiful pet golden whom I'm convinced is really part angel!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I prefer the hobby breeder scenario - in fact Griff came from the same breeder as Sunny. While she is not a computer person - everytime I've emailed her she has gotten back to me within the week. If I had the need to call her I have no doubt that she would call me back right away. She doesn't over breed her dogs and she's content to have 1 litter a year and enjoys them 

Sunny's Mama is retired and I'm pretty sure Griff's Mama is too. She did keep one female from the repeat breeding. (Same Sire/Dam as Griffs)


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

chesneygirl007 said:


> I called a breeder up in Northern NJ and he wanted $3500 for the dog. Its was an English Litter.


WOW!! Sorry but unless this is breeding of a VERY special boy from VERY limited frozen semen there is no way anyone could justify this price in my eyes. And I don't care what the "market" will bear. This is just plain greed taking advantage of a very uneducated public.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

this is all very interesting. My breeder is in Maryland and the pups are $1500. We were supplied with all information and clearances of both parents and the grandparents. Hips, elbows, eyes, heart, thyroid. I liked the conditions at the Kennel and the open door policy with the Breeder. We were invited to visit the litter as often as possible to get to know the pups and parents. They had a PuppyCam set up too, so we could see the pups online. All this made us very comfortable with our choice.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> this is all very interesting. My breeder is in Maryland and the pups are $1500. We were supplied with all information and clearances of both parents and the grandparents. Hips, elbows, eyes, heart, thyroid. I liked the conditions at the Kennel and the open door policy with the Breeder. We were invited to visit the litter as often as possible to get to know the pups and parents. They had a PuppyCam set up too, so we could see the pups online. All this made us very comfortable with our choice.


A puppycam sounds cool! But I'm afraid I would be sitting in front of the computer 24/7 until the pup came home with me!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sunny Delight said:


> A puppycam sounds cool! But I'm afraid I would be sitting in front of the computer 24/7 until the pup came home with me!


ummmm excuse me, but I think we are already!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> ummmm excuse me, but I think we are already!!


I was gonna say something like that in my post, but decided that even with my current addiction, I am still not here as often as I would be if I were watching a litter of adorable goldens growing up!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> This is just plain greed taking advantage of a very uneducated public.


Greed. 
Isn't that what was behind the huge run up in housing prices we saw in the past 15 years?


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

chesneygirl007 said:


> I called a breeder up in Northern NJ and he wanted $3500 for the dog. Its was an English Litter. I also know of someone in the ocean count area that charges $2000 for her english litter and sometimes more if the puppy is a little older.
> 
> Kim
> NJ


I think I called the same breeder-Besides the price he wasn't very pleasant when I spoke with him.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

chesneygirl007 said:


> I called a breeder up in Northern NJ and he wanted $3500 for the dog....


I called room 871 at the Mayflower Hotel in Washington, D.C..... the guy wanted up to $5,500!!!!!


----------

